

NOAA Massive Mayfly Emergence Tracking - runlevel1
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/arx/?n=mayflygeneral#July202014

======
runlevel1
Since it's not entirely obvious:

Click on the purple squares for radar animations and photos of the events.

